# Greetings! Job Market for Engineers in Perth



## KevinSuresh (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm an electrical engineer from Malaysia, ( epcm experience in power sector) got my PR last april but decided to hold on cause the market sentiment.

Friends have advised that the job market have improved in Oz plus market indices support this information. Had some calls from the east side but nothing concrete.

Haven't got any response for WA though, which is my first choice. Was advised its best to be in Perth to meet recruiters personally as the culture in WA is more conservative.

I'm glad to come down for a couple of months, your vaulable opinion is sought if its a good idea.

cheers

kind rgds

ks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

KevinSuresh said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm an electrical engineer from Malaysia, ( epcm experience in power sector) got my PR last april but decided to hold on cause the market sentiment.
> 
> ...


You're right in that there'll likely be far more opportunity in eastern states as there is a much greater power system infrastructure and interconnection of eastern states grid means more in way of load management.
Ageing power plant, sometimes of an upgraded generating capacity in all states coping with forever increasing demands means optimum operating needs and maintenance downtime minimised [ if it can be ] along with eco power just complicates the load management.

WA, though having rapid resources growth has a stand alone network and even resources projects may be developed around remote power generation.

I'd be looking at the practicality of where best your experience puts you for employment and if it is with power companies, then perhaps having a look at those organisations may offer you more than what recruiters can.
If it is the resources sector you want to get into, do some research on who the companies are and see what they're up to re recruiting and how your experience will apply.


----------



## KevinSuresh (Mar 29, 2010)

Tks for the top advise, shall do some more homework.

cheers


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

Congratulations to you. I think now you feel better or who want to make carrier in it.


----------



## ChristineSutherland (May 14, 2010)

*Engineering market in Perth is strong*

The market for contracting engineers, whether Perth-based or FIFO is very strong, with many projects on the move now.

Contracting engineers earn much more than staff engineers, even though there are costs such as your own workers' comp and liability insurance.

Go to the big mining/engineering recruitment firms. They may require you to actually be here in Perth before they'll take an application, but when shortages really hit they'll talk to anyone.

Good luck!


----------



## patsy (Nov 10, 2010)

*Your email*



Wanderer said:


> You're right in that there'll likely be far more opportunity in eastern states as there is a much greater power system infrastructure and interconnection of eastern states grid means more in way of load management.
> Ageing power plant, sometimes of an upgraded generating capacity in all states coping with forever increasing demands means optimum operating needs and maintenance downtime minimised [ if it can be ] along with eco power just complicates the load management.
> 
> WA, though having rapid resources growth has a stand alone network and even resources projects may be developed around remote power generation.
> ...


Hi Kevin..how can I get in touch with you? please send me your email.thanks


----------

